# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Sindred Needs Suggestions Thread

## Siиdяed

So let's say I did a new RP. Let's just _say_ that happened.

What sort of setting would you want? Who would want to trust in my activity enough to play it?

Let's rap, people.

----------


## no-Name

modern times, psychic magic sans incantations, player-driven plot, prizes without villains, letting characters choose their actions while expanding powers, heavy emphasis on story

trust? blind faith

I am not going to rap.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Girls with guns, gold domes (again), modern or fantasy setting, lots of player conflicts, easy to die, story a plus, shorter chapters (harder to burn out that way), no allowing joke characters (Sorry, 90-year olds with eyepatches and 5-year-olds) since this only hurts the story integrity/motivation of the author.

;o

----------


## Siиdяed

I like the modern times aspect. Or maybe near-future. Or far future? At the least a future that isn't so different to our own times.
And having a paranormal edge would be fun (either occult and mystic as in _Hellblazer_ or maybe psychic and 'scientific').

Shorter chapters, easy to die, player conflicts and player-driven plots are yeses.

Creating more choice in power expansion is good.

----------


## no-Name

unless you need us to influence the actual story or design, you should have this under control.

you will need to design the character creations, though. will we choose our backgrounds? our powers? skills? names? how specific is this going to go?

----------


## Siиdяed

Same as usual. More choice on background this time, probably.

----------


## CryoDragoon

Why not play villains for a change?  ::o: 
I always liked rpgs where _ordinary_ people get into the extraordinary situations range.. 
When you add powers, people tend to go OP and derange..
I also like gritty realism instead of the purely strange.
Why not write with a bunch of writers in a team, won't that be fun to arrange? 
Things tend to go better when ideas are exchange(d).

Yo!  :Shades wink:

----------


## no-Name

> Why not play villains for a change?



because having the ambiguous choice of arbitrarily choosing "good" or "bad" for ourselves is better

everyone always turns bad in the end, anyways.

----------


## no-Name



----------


## GestaltAlteration

Will there be girls with guns? 3;

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> Will there be girls with guns? 3;



Yes.

----------


## Carôusoul

no superpowers 

as little mary-sue as possible (an impossible wish, here)

grimdark through the roof

and relentless bad things happening to PCs

basically people worrying more about not dying or being raped or sold into slavery rather than how shiny their wings are and how many suns they have the power of.

----------


## Carôusoul

all victories must be bittersweet.

i suppose we can have an amount of powering or marysueing but it must always be stung with tragedy


and noone can have wings

ever  

except the devil, and he is not a PC

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You tell 'em~!

----------


## CryoDragoon

> because having the ambiguous choice of arbitrarily choosing "good" or "bad" for ourselves is better



Yes, though the story set-up or setting can contribute lots and lots.  ::wink:: 
And when you take that and have it twist into an unexpected villainous plot, you might just have yourself quite an interesting idea  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

I think about doing this again and my computer dies forever.

Still, I have a shiny new laptop now. And Berlin was nice in the meanwhile.

Maybe I get this back on track.

----------


## Siиdяed

Well, I have an idea. The story is rough, and will be chiefly backgroundy so that you can largely forge out a story for yourself.



I've been playing too much _Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners_ and reading too much Chandler and Hammett to do anything other than a 1930s noir setting. It'll be an alternate 1930, set in some sprawling metropolis (though obviously you can leave this behind if you'd like), and will encompass a range of tropes - gangsterism, police procedural, Lovecraftian horror, pseudo-Nazism, espionage, mysticism, superhero capery (these were the years that birthed Superman, after all) and so on.



Players will have some choice in deciding where there character starts off, which ought to dictate what - at least to start with - their gameplay will be like. You could start as an officer of the law, a 'troubled individual' (with burgeoning 'psychic' powers and a loose grip of sanity), a gangster in a turf war, a government spook, a regular business joe who finds himself embroiled in trouble from overseas (Eric Ambler style), a private dick, and so on.



Characters will feel more personal than in past games. Injuries will stick with you longer, unless you get them check out (being in a city gives you less excuse not to get a broken leg sorted out than when you're in a fantasy Olde Englande). There will be more focus on currency, with the chance to pick up a wage. Sanity will be an issue for some - those with 'psychic powers' and who are involved with the more Lovecraft horrors - and hallucinatory experiences will be presented as more and more legitimate if you delve too deeply without a life line. All the usual vices of the 30s will sometimes harrass your progress - alcoholism, smoking, and worse.



There will be vehicles and firepower fitting to an alternate noir setting.



Commercial careerism is rife, obviously. If you have employment in the law, the government, or something more tedious, you can rise and fall along the career ladder if you choose to. Conversely, if you follow in organised crime, there are heirarchies there as well.



So, an urban environ with psychic powers if you choose them, very character-based story and improvement, and so on. Does this. Sound. Appealing?

I was thinking about calling it something like. _The Quiet Conspiracy_. _Art Deco._ _Cabaret._ Something like that.

The 'alternate noir' setting is likely to be either a generic 'slightly different' America, or a world in which Germany and the Central Powers won the Great War and have some sembalence of control and German-culture orientation over the former Allies, and then the rise of Nazism occurring in the poverty stricken America or Britain looking the unify the broken nation (and possibly setting a second war in motion).

----------


## no-Name

you seem to have this all already planned out. it's less about appealing to us, a limited audience, and more about fleshing out your own ideas and letting others participate. 

I'm all for it, as long as you've got your heart in it.

----------


## Siиdяed

That's all I wanted to hear.

----------

